# 2019 PA SPRING NON MOREL FINDS



## trahn008

A place to post are non morel spring mushroom finds. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Jeff2554

[/URL][/IMG] 

Trahn look how far behind we are here up by Corning NY


----------



## trahn008

Jeff, I was thinking of heading to NY this weekend. Orange Co. area. I think O Co. is ahead of you guys, at least I hope! Thanks for the update. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Bump


----------



## PickinFungi

Oysters?


----------



## Thor

My 11 yo son just brought these home! Good job, buddy!


----------



## trahn008

PickinFungi said:


> Oysters?
> View attachment 20470


 Not sure. Would need a picture of the bottom.


----------



## beagleboy

This year seems like it is starting off just like last year. It was a great year for most summer mushrooms, but one that I only found enough to make 2 batches of tincture was reishi. I hope I can find more this year because it really helps with my wife's breathing problems. I also like to eat the tender white edge while it is growing. I have to dry more oysters and black trumpets which I ran out of. I found plenty just didn't preserve enough.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, reishi is next on my target list. Was going today to check a local park and see if they have started. I look forward to the late spring, summer mushroom hunting. It's not like the mad rush morel season is. More of a laid back season for me. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Thor said:


> My 11 yo son just brought these home! Good job, buddy!
> View attachment 20552
> View attachment 20554


 Thor, that is a nice patch of King Stropharia. I'm always looking as I'm driving at the mulched area's around business and parks. Saw some yesterday but they where to far gone. Happy Hunting!


----------



## PickinFungi

trahn008 said:


> Thor, that is a nice patch of King Stropharia. I'm always looking as I'm driving at the mulched area's around business and parks. Saw some yesterday but they where to far gone. Happy Hunting!


I see you like growing. I just ordered some spawn for a patch under my oak tree.


----------



## trahn008

Pickin, I've had no luck growing King Stropharia. A lot of the growing books claim they are an easy grow, but not for me. Have really struggled with this one! Hope you have better results than I have. Happy Growing!


PickinFungi said:


> I see you like growing. I just ordered some spawn for a patch under my oak tree.


----------



## beagleboy

I was out today looking for oysters. The only thing I found was turkeytail which I harvested some for tea. trahn did you see any signs of reishi starting yet, I looked in an area I found in before but didn't see any signs yet. I usually don't find any till the end of June but I thought since morels were a little earlier in my area this year reishi might start a little earlier too.


----------



## beagleboy

I still haven't found any oysters yet, last year I found a lot all spring, summer and fall. I have found washed out chicken in places that I found last year, they must have been really early. Still no signs of reishi. The only thing that I have been finding a lot of has been LBM's. Anyone else finding anything edible.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I'm not in PA, but right next door in NE OH about 5 miles from the line. This has always been a kind of a lull time. The morels are done, and it seems to take a while for something else to get started. Oysters usually seem to be next, but there seems to be no exact calendar.


----------



## beagleboy

shroomseacher, thanks I just started harvesting oysters last year and found them all spring and summer. I know every year is different, but we have had plenty of moisture in my area so I thought they would be flushing. In your experience do they flush on the same logs many years in a row? I hunt reishi and I haven't found many on the same logs each year but usually on logs close by, last year I didn't find many reishi in my area.


----------



## Barnacle

beagleboy said:


> This year seems like it is starting off just like last year. It was a great year for most summer mushrooms, but one that I only found enough to make 2 batches of tincture was reishi. I hope I can find more this year because it really helps with my wife's breathing problems. I also like to eat the tender white edge while it is growing. I have to dry more oysters and black trumpets which I ran out of. I found plenty just didn't preserve enough.


Beagle if you want I can pick you lots of reishi. I see tons of it every year.


----------



## shroomsearcher

beagleboy said:


> shroomseacher, thanks I just started harvesting oysters last year and found them all spring and summer. I know every year is different, but we have had plenty of moisture in my area so I thought they would be flushing. In your experience do they flush on the same logs many years in a row? I hunt reishi and I haven't found many on the same logs each year but usually on logs close by, last year I didn't find many reishi in my area.


I'm not all that experienced, only been hunting 8 or 9 years, but I use these forums and read and study everything I can. It seems to be different every year. A few years ago I was on my way somewhere and decided to cruise through a parking lot in a local park. I spotted what I though was an absolutely perfect oyster. But it appeared to be growing from the ground, and I knew that they grew on wood. I had to be somewhere, so I decided to come back the next day with a metal probe to check for wood under the ground.

I come back the next day, and I see the park maintenance guy riding around on his mower! I think, "Oh, no!" I get to the spot, and the shroom is gone. The now cut grass allow me to see the faint outline of an old stump. I take the probe, sink it where I can see the stump of the mushroom, and 4" underground I hit wood! I've checked that stump every year since, and nothing!

I've had chicken logs that went gangbusters for a couple of years and then crapped out! Elms that used to produce morels do the same thing. It seems the only constant is change.


----------



## beagleboy

Barnacle said:


> Beagle if you want I can pick you lots of reishi. I see tons of it every year.


Barnacle, most years I find plenty but last year I only found a little. I hope this year is better or I might just take you up on your offer.


shroomsearcher said:


> I'm not all that experienced, only been hunting 8 or 9 years, but I use these forums and read and study everything I can. It seems to be different every year. A few years ago I was on my way somewhere and decided to cruise through a parking lot in a local park. I spotted what I though was an absolutely perfect oyster. But it appeared to be growing from the ground, and I knew that they grew on wood. I had to be somewhere, so I decided to come back the next day with a metal probe to check for wood under the ground.
> 
> I come back the next day, and I see the park maintenance guy riding around on his mower! I think, "Oh, no!" I get to the spot, and the shroom is gone. The now cut grass allow me to see the faint outline of an old stump. I take the probe, sink it where I can see the stump of the mushroom, and 4" underground I hit wood! I've checked that stump every year since, and nothing!
> 
> I've had chicken logs that went gangbusters for a couple of years and then crapped out! Elms that used to produce morels do the same thing. It seems the only constant is change.


shroomseacher, I have hunted morels since I was very young and harvested reishi and chanterelles for 5 to 6 years, but last year was my first year harvesting oysters, chicken of the woods, black trumpets, and hen of the woods. I have always found plenty of chanterelles but last year was just unbelievable in my area. I also found lots of black trumpets but since it was my first year harvesting them I don't know what to expect because I think it was an unusually good year for them too,same with hen of the woods. One thing I have been told with them where I found them last year I should find them most years.


----------



## redfred

Hey fokes I noticed the Ohio “dinner plate” thread has disappeared and I seem to remember Trahn had said that another thread ( I think it was a growers thread ) had vanished also . Is my memory correct??? With all the crap that I think we all would like to see go why these things.? PS... from now on I will refer to “Trahn” as “008” .......After a whole month of Bond films I realized that he is just 1 better then 007..... just ask Q ... or M .... Or am I just missing something????


----------



## Barnacle

redfred said:


> Hey fokes I noticed the Ohio “dinner plate” thread has disappeared and I seem to remember Trahn had said that another thread ( I think it was a growers thread ) had vanished also . Is my memory correct??? With all the crap that I think we all would like to see go why these things.? PS... from now on I will refer to “Trahn” as “008” .......After a whole month of Bond films I realized that he is just 1 better then 007..... just ask Q ... or M .... Or am I just missing something????


Speaking of this, I have been listening to a podcast lately that often gets into traditional archery topics when it occurred to me that the “trahn” part of trahn008 might be short for “trad hunter or traditional hunter”. The Barnacle origin is much less cool comes from Captain Barnacle of the kids Octonauts cartoons. My boys happened to be watching it when I was creating my profile. 

Last year I was surprised to read that one of you more experienced guys had never found trumpets or at least more than a handful of them. Does anyone remember who that was?


----------



## trahn008

trahn008 said:


> trahn008 formally knowen as trahn007. Finished my last year of bond training this summer and now I'm a 008 I do think there is only two or three 008's in the world currently!! Cheers


 From 2013. LOL


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, I haven't been out hunting at all since morel season. Snake season starts Saturday, so it's up to snake camp this weekend. I will be road hunting all the way to camp! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> Speaking of this, I have been listening to a podcast lately that often gets into traditional archery topics when it occurred to me that the “trahn” part of trahn008 might be short for “trad hunter or traditional hunter”. The Barnacle origin is much less cool comes from Captain Barnacle of the kids Octonauts cartoons. My boys happened to be watching it when I was creating my profile.
> 
> Last year I was surprised to read that one of you more experienced guys had never found trumpets or at least more than a handful of them. Does anyone remember who that was?


 Barnacle, boy did you lay low during the morel season! Trahn is my first name, interesting story of how I got my name. My dad was in the Vietnam War, was shot up really bad and spent over 1 year in a medic camp. There was a orphaned Vietnamese boy at the camp that had stepped on a land mine and had both legs off. My dad became like a father to him during that year and they loved each other. When my dad came home he tried to bring that boy home to the states, but couldn't because of red tape. In 1972 when I was born my dad named me after the boy. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

I hiked up a deep hollow that had a lot of hemlock blowdowns and old dead hemlocks. I didn't see any signs of reishi until I got back to the car and left. I was about a mile away from the parking lot heading home and saw a big blown down hemlock 25 yds. off the road and there in the roots was what I was looking for. The second one was on a different tree that had a lot of old ones. I guess I was just looking in the wrong places last year. I still think that it is early, but some are out there.


----------



## beagleboy

trahn, wish you luck snake hunting. I see enough without hunting them.lol


----------



## Barnacle

Wow, great story Trahn. I appreciate you sharing it. As far as morel season goes I was all in on my second turkey season. Gave it everything I had, but tag soup again. Had a few good experiences, but couldn’t get it done. We were way behind you guys over here with morels and it went from to cold to to hot. I did ok but many of my normal spots didn’t produce. 
I’m hoping to do well with boletes this season. Look forward to everyone’s pics! Snakes, mushrooms, anything you might not see everyday.


----------



## redfred

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle, boy did you lay low during the morel season! Trahn is my first name, interesting story of how I got my name. My dad was in the Vietnam War, was shot up really bad and spent over 1 year in a medic camp. There was a orphaned Vietnamese boy at the camp that had stepped on a land mine and had both legs off. My dad became like a father to him during that year and they loved each other. When my dad came home he tried to bring that boy home to the states, but couldn't because of red tape. In 1972 when I was born my dad named me after the boy. Happy Hunting!


 That is a great story so out of respect for you your dad and Trahn001 I think I will stay with Trahn....


----------



## shroomsearcher

beagleboy said:


> shroomseacher, I have hunted morels since I was very young and harvested reishi and chanterelles for 5 to 6 years, but last year was my first year harvesting oysters, chicken of the woods, black trumpets, and hen of the woods. I have always found plenty of chanterelles but last year was just unbelievable in my area. I also found lots of black trumpets but since it was my first year harvesting them I don't know what to expect because I think it was an unusually good year for them too,same with hen of the woods. One thing I have been told with them where I found them last year I should find them most years.


I started hunting morels about 8 or 9 years ago, and once your eyes get opened it's just natural to expand your search. Since then I have found chickens, hens, shaggy manes, some type of coral shroom, oysters, meadow mushrooms (aka "pinkies", aka _Agaricus campestris_), horse mushrooms (aka _a. arvensis_), and boletes too numerous to name! I have never found a chanterelle or a black trumpet. They are both on my bucket list. 



redfred said:


> Hey fokes I noticed the Ohio “dinner plate” thread has disappeared and I seem to remember Trahn had said that another thread ( I think it was a growers thread ) had vanished also . Is my memory correct??? With all the crap that I think we all would like to see go why these things.? PS... from now on I will refer to “Trahn” as “008” .......After a whole month of Bond films I realized that he is just 1 better then 007..... just ask Q ... or M .... Or am I just missing something????


Yes, it's been mentioned on the Ohio page. Someone said that a mistakenly deleted thread had been recovered in the past and wondered if Wade could do the same now. I told him to send Wade a PM. I complained rather loudly, and publicly, about the Chinese spam and Wade sent me a PM asking me to please send him PM's about it instead. 



trahn008 said:


> Barnacle, boy did you lay low during the morel season! Trahn is my first name, interesting story of how I got my name. My dad was in the Vietnam War, was shot up really bad and spent over 1 year in a medic camp. There was a orphaned Vietnamese boy at the camp that had stepped on a land mine and had both legs off. My dad became like a father to him during that year and they loved each other. When my dad came home he tried to bring that boy home to the states, but couldn't because of red tape. In 1972 when I was born my dad named me after the boy. Happy Hunting!


What a great story! when my Sis and BIL lived in upstate NY, they had a Vietnamese man as a neighbor. We were visiting and they invited him over. He told us that he had recently taken his 2 children back to Vietnam to show how he used to live, and how lucky they were to be living in the USA. He began to weep openly at the table. My BIL threw his arm around him and told him that he was a good man and a good father, and they were proud to have him as a neighbor and friend. People are just people if they're raise right.


----------



## beagleboy

I also found these on a dead hemlock log that was pretty rotten, stems were hollow. I didn't bring any home for a spore print. Any ideas.


----------



## DoctaGreen

Hey guys been busy scouring the woods here in WNY. Found plenty of jacks, artist conk, and various other ones! Hope everyone is well and hunting successfully. Unfortunately where I am at Morels rarely grow, however I got 10 - 15 lbs of pheasant backs


----------



## jdaniels313

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle, boy did you lay low during the morel season! Trahn is my first name, interesting story of how I got my name. My dad was in the Vietnam War, was shot up really bad and spent over 1 year in a medic camp. There was a orphaned Vietnamese boy at the camp that had stepped on a land mine and had both legs off. My dad became like a father to him during that year and they loved each other. When my dad came home he tried to bring that boy home to the states, but couldn't because of red tape. In 1972 when I was born my dad named me after the boy. Happy Hunting!


That's an awesome and touching story Trahn. That's something special to be proud of...(as I'm sure you are!) Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## beagleboy

I went on a hike in an area that I found some chicken of the woods last year, no luck with the chicken but did find these. When I first saw them I thought chant pins, but I think they are some sort of club mushroom.


----------



## beagleboy

I found a lot of deer mushrooms today but not much else. The slug should eat for a couple of days.


----------



## beagleboy

I found this fresh chicken of the woods yesterday.


----------



## steelernation

Trahn, I always wondered... Sorry, I won't wish you any luck with your snake hunt; I like the snakes just where they are 

Just got back from 9 days in the WV mountains, where despite all the moisture, almost no mushrooms were found, and our WV reishi spot was completely dry. That doesn't bode well...


----------



## DoctaGreen

I suspect the end of June will be when you see Reishi in WV. Here in WNY its about mid July til beginning of September I have found Ganoderma Tsugae. Going out later today to forage for some chickens which I suspect should be good around my area. After the Rain we have been getting over the last two weeks. Mushrooms for days.


----------



## steelernation

In the spots we pick, they are usually well on their way earlier in June, and by now, we're picking 30-60#. This year, as with last, there was nothing...not even a one. Not much in the forests there overall, unfortunately.


----------



## beagleboy

Steeler I found a few in my area last year but not enough to last till this year. I did find a few small ones already this year, so I am ahead of last year so far. The storms we had really damaged a lot of hemlocks in my area, but it probably won't make much difference for a few years. They seem to prefer 3 to 4 year dead trees.


----------



## beagleboy

I found another chicken this evening while walking the beagle. I believe this one is of the cincinnatus variety.


----------



## beagleboy

The indian pipes are up so it shouldn't be too long for the rest of the early summer mushrooms to start poppin.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I know where some indian pipes grow, so I need to get out there and see if they're up.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, I found my first ever Chants today! Only problem is, I found them too late! They were old and dried up. Checked one spot where I found all the hens last year. Seemed to be a "shroomy" place, but I found absolutely nothing. Checked another spot where I've found boletes the last couple of years, and there they were! Wasn't a massive flush, maybe 9-10 shrooms at the most! Would have made a decent skillet full if I'd caught them at their prime. 

Supposed to be some rain in the offing. Might their be another flush if we get some additional moisture? BTW, these were all within 10' of a red oak or pin oak. Can't be sure, but am sure it was an oak. I'm going to try to download some pics, even though the software has been acting a bit balky.

















Jeez! What a trial that was! Win 10 can be amazing, but sometimes it still a pain in the ass!


----------



## Pan0606

Looking ing for chants first time. Can someone give id


----------



## sb

Pan0606 -- Chanterelles!

Here's a pic of some I picked over here in Centeral OH two days ago. They had a few days more growth than yours and therefore the tops are more developed.


----------



## Pan0606

sb said:


> Pan0606 -- Chanterelles!
> 
> Here's a pic of some I picked over here in Centeral OH two days ago. They had a few days more growth than yours and therefore the tops are more developed.
> View attachment 22362


Thanks


----------



## Barnacle

Hey guys, Haven’t been able to follow how everyone is doing as closely this year for various reasons. But wanted to check in with beagle to see how your doing With reishi’s for your wife? I’ll be starting to comb the are that I find tons of them today and would be happy to grab as many as you need. 

Also for some reason I don’t seem to be getting notified of posts for all the threads I’m watching. I only get sporadic notices. And many of those have that foreign language spam stuff.


----------



## beagleboy

Barnacle, I found some but I hope to get more. I started one tincture and have enough for another one. trahn started another thread for 2019 summer finds on the pa forums. Where in New York are you. I will pm you if I can


----------



## Barnacle

I’m in Saratoga county. But I find the reishi in Schenectady county. I’m not sure where to look for a pm.


----------



## beagleboy

I see you found the pm. You are pretty far away, so thanks anyway


----------



## steelernation

Better than me. I didn't find a single one in any of my spots this year. We'll just keep living off 2017, which was an exceptional year.


----------



## beagleboy

steeler, I didn't store any from that year, at that time I was just cutting the new white edge off and saute . It is pretty good but I haven't been finding enough to do that anymore.


----------



## steelernation

Ohhhhh...the white edge is just the newest growth. The medicine is after the whole thing starts to spore and is pretty uniform in color. We drink tea from it every day. I think the first one I got in 2017 was 21-23" wide, a real monster! Who knows. 2013 was the best year we ever had, 2017 was fantastic, and 2009 was also very good (our first shrooming year). So maybe 2021???


----------



## beagleboy

When I cut the white part off, which is the new growth, it continues to grow. When I did that which was until about 2 years ago I didn't know there was any other way to use them. I did find out I can't take the tincture, it makes my blood pressure go way down ( 98/56 was one reading). I am on a mild blood pressure medicine so I talked to my doctor about it but he said it would be hard to regulate it with the reishi because we wouldn't know how strong the dosage would be with each batch of tincture. My wife takes it and doesn't have any issues and it really helps with her breathing problems. I drink turkey tail tea with no issues.


----------



## steelernation

Reishi might replace your blood pressure medicine, who knows. It is a mild blood thinner, but yeah, you don't want it 98/56...


----------

